# Installing UR braces and TTR mount



## boats4life (May 28, 2011)

Just returned home from San Diego, and found parts waiting for me! Tuesday they will go in and I'll try to take pics of installation and write up a review. Big thanks to Steve at ISM for hooking me up!!! I also got in the RVinyl pre-cut tint that will go in sometime soon, when it cools down.


----------



## Chefmaster87 (Mar 30, 2011)

Nice!!! I can't wait to see them on!


----------



## NBrehm (Jun 27, 2011)

I think you will be very happy with the braces, maybe not so much with the mount. Interested to hear how you feel about the engine mount


----------



## cruzeman (Mar 13, 2011)

braces are awesome but you really feel the difference after you install the lower braces!!


----------



## boats4life (May 28, 2011)

NBrehm said:


> I think you will be very happy with the braces, maybe not so much with the mount. Interested to hear how you feel about the engine mount


I need to find a buddy with a torque wrench first, lol...


----------



## boats4life (May 28, 2011)

Installed both bars today, earlier than planned- HUGE DIFFERENCE! I'll have pics up by tomorrow of full installation. I was squeezed under my ECO with jack stands, lol.


----------



## cruzeman (Mar 13, 2011)

Glad u like them, they are my favorite mod hands down ! I need two more lower bars to complete it but not sure I want to get rid of panels that Ecos have


----------



## boats4life (May 28, 2011)

This was my installation of both bars:
These were sent in direct from UR USA thanks to Steve at ISM.









First, the Front Upper.









You're going to remove the plastic cover, 24mm nut and strut tower top cap on each side.

























Once you have both top caps off, place your UR Strut Tower Brace. It only goes one way, so you can't screw this up.









Replace top cap and 24mm nut on both sides.

















Tighten that sucker down! It will stop when it's tight, there's no torque rating for this.









When both sides looks like this:









Then you put the plastic caps back on.









Then step back and enjoy the view!










And that's the front upper brace. Now for the lower rear...


----------



## boats4life (May 28, 2011)

Lower Rear UR Brace!!!!

If you're looking forward from under the rear end, the panel you're going to need to remove first is forward of the axle, near the gas tank.









Take out the plastic nuts holding it up.








There should be six.









Set that MF aside!









You're going to remove the aft bolt from the torsion beam mount on both sides. The infamous 18mm bolt. This is on the pax side.









Loosely thread the bolt back in on each side with the bar attached. This will hold it up for you while you tighten the bolts.









INSTALLED! Just button up the remaining panel and you're finished!










This really can be done anywhere with a set of jack stands.


----------



## boats4life (May 28, 2011)

Overall, could not be happier with the setup. Almost NONE of the wiggle from the rear is there anymore, and the car has considerably less roll in corners. Such a nice feeling, and I would recommend these to anyone! Get a hold of [email protected] for your set, you wont be disappointed! There are a few other braces that I haven't ordered yet, but they're definitely on the list.


----------



## boats4life (May 28, 2011)

Actually, Shawn, do you think you could possibly move this to the how-to section? Or is there a way for me to do that?


----------



## Chefmaster87 (Mar 30, 2011)

I'm sold that sounds like a most and something I can do to! Thanks for the pics!!


----------



## FatKidsCruze (Sep 2, 2011)

Nice write-up, they look good. I want the lower rear one!


----------



## boats4life (May 28, 2011)

No problem, I'll be doing a post like this on everything I install.


----------



## FatKidsCruze (Sep 2, 2011)

Great, I try to do that. But I get excited and forget to take pics


----------



## blk88verde (Apr 30, 2011)

Nice job and the photos are great. Now I know what I should expect when I install my rear lower 2pt. Do you know what those 18mm bolts are torqued to?


----------



## boats4life (May 28, 2011)

No torque rating, just hammer em down with a breaker bar.


----------



## VictoryRed08 (Feb 16, 2011)

How much do the braces weigh approximately?


----------



## boats4life (May 28, 2011)

PSH. About 5 lbs. apiece.


----------



## NBrehm (Jun 27, 2011)

boats4life said:


> PSH. About 5 lbs. apiece.


7 pounds total for the 2 tower braces and the 2 Pt rear, if my scale is correct


----------



## VictoryRed08 (Feb 16, 2011)

boats4life said:


> PSH. About 5 lbs. apiece.





NBrehm said:


> 7 pounds total for the 2 tower braces and the 2 Pt rear, if my scale is correct


Hmm, cool. Thats way less than I thought. Might actually look at buying these.


----------



## gman19 (Apr 5, 2011)

Great job Boats! Great photos and short/concise commentary. These are on my list for next spring. I'll probably go with the tune as my next major expense.


----------



## boats4life (May 28, 2011)

Next spring will be my ZZP parts. =] Then maybe doing the flowmaster bit, like what has been discussed on Chef's thread and a re-tune afterwards.


----------



## TurboTechRacing (Nov 3, 2010)

Do you have installed the TTR Mount as stated? Photos?


----------



## boats4life (May 28, 2011)

I need to get a torque wrench to install, but it will be in sometime soon, Aaron.


----------



## FatKidsCruze (Sep 2, 2011)

Come on down my way, I've got one we can use to install it!


----------



## boats4life (May 28, 2011)

Haha, if I had more time off I would!


----------



## FatKidsCruze (Sep 2, 2011)

Yeah I know the feeling, even when I get home from work I'm not off, between 2 children and the wife.


----------



## jakkaroo (Feb 12, 2011)

boats4life said:


> I need to get a torque wrench to install, but it will be in sometime soon, Aaron.


i didnt use a torque wrench and mine feels fine


----------



## boats4life (May 28, 2011)

I thought about just doing that, but I'd rather do it the right way and be safe.


----------



## jakkaroo (Feb 12, 2011)

dude the factory bolts arent even on tight,we went and thought they were gonna be a bear but a 3/8s ratchet pulled them off with ease


----------



## boats4life (May 28, 2011)

I get that and I almost did- but I'd still rather do it correctly. I know that as long as I have the engine jacked and I tighten them down good, I'll be fine, but It's just the way I wanna play it.


----------



## boats4life (May 28, 2011)

Finally installed the mount!!! SO MUCH vibration, but the responsiveness is definitely increased. Taking the car to the dyno today to see what I can get out of the car. I'll make sure to record ambient temps and everything and I'll report back later tonight.


----------



## FatKidsCruze (Sep 2, 2011)

boats4life said:


> Finally installed the mount!!! SO MUCH vibration, but the responsiveness is definitely increased. Taking the car to the dyno today to see what I can get out of the car. I'll make sure to record ambient temps and everything and I'll report back later tonight.


Cool update us on the mount after 1000 mi or so see if it has "settled in"

And looking forward to the dyno so I can see #s to know approx where I'll be in a few months.


----------



## boats4life (May 28, 2011)

FatKidsCruze said:


> Cool update us on the mount after 1000 mi or so see if it has "settled in"
> 
> And looking forward to the dyno so I can see #s to know approx where I'll be in a few months.


Steve at ISM already has some miles on this mount, I'm not sure how many though. (it used to be his) the dyno stuff will be up ASAP.


----------



## boats4life (May 28, 2011)




----------



## InsaneSpeed (May 7, 2011)

I had 400 miles on it, Nice numbers too, we have a dyno day coming up, we will be doing a retune too for 22psi and having vince mess with some stuff. We want to see 160hp and 190ltlb at the wheels, those numbers will make me happy.
Later
Steve


----------



## VGT (Oct 9, 2011)

That video is absolutely hilarious.


----------



## boats4life (May 28, 2011)

VGT said:


> That video is absolutely hilarious.


Why's that?


----------



## TurboTechRacing (Nov 3, 2010)

Great vid, yes the vibs do die down, and throttle respose is SO much better!


----------



## VGT (Oct 9, 2011)

boats4life said:


> Why's that?


I'd have thought it was pretty self-evident.


----------



## boats4life (May 28, 2011)

VGT said:


> I'd have thought it was pretty self-evident.


Apparently not, if I asked you why.


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

Here we go..


----------



## TurboTechRacing (Nov 3, 2010)

LOL Members that don't mod, and those that do...

It is not for everyone VGT... So leave it at that...

Mounts have always been and always will be a very popular mod, just like intakes, and exhaust systems.


----------



## boats4life (May 28, 2011)

Thanks, Aaron. Beat me to it...


----------



## elegant (Jan 6, 2011)

For those who want ot install the rear torsion bolts back to factory spec as part of the UR 2-point rear strut brace install, just contacted the service manager at the Chev dealer and the factory spec is 74 lbs.


----------



## boats4life (May 28, 2011)

Thanks for the info! So far mines been super solid, so I guess I did ok without a torque wrench. lol

Good to know there's people searching out the right information!


----------

